# The 1st Traditional Lowrider



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

"Tats Gotanda's 1959 Chevrolet Impala hardtop, better known as the Buddha Buggy, was built by Bill Hines in 1962. Bill Hines restyled the car by placing scoops in the rear quarter panels and at the sides of the headlights. He also added the stiffener ribs atop the front fenders. Perforated metal was used in all scoops to give finished appearance. The left rear quarter panel features sunken twin antennae. Lakes pipes emerge from the tunnels in the lower rocker panels. The grille was from a 1959 Imperial backed by plated tubes, obscuring the view directly into the ducts. Split bumpers were used front and rear. Once completed, the car's limited yet perfect metalwork was painted Candy Blue over a white pearl base coat on the main fuselage and powder blue Metalflake was applied to the canopy.
Tats' Impala was upholstered by Eddie Martinez. The interior was done in blue frieze and white pearl Naugahyde; the carpets were fur. The rear seat was contoured to match the front swivel seats. The interior also featured luxuries such as a TV, a hi-fi stereo system and a telephone. Plastic door and dashboard knobs were made by Bob Hirohata. A Pontiac steering wheel topped the column.
After meeting the Aguirres, and their X-Sonic Bubble Top Corvette, Bill got inspired and installed a full hydraulic lift system in Tats' Impala. Tats' car could be raised and lowered 8 1/2 inches. Chrome shields were made for the wheel wells to look good in a locked up positios. The wire wheels were from a Buick Skylark. This car may have been the second low rider, the first being the Aguirres' X-Sonic.
The stock engine was retained, but it was equipped with a Duntov cam and an Edelbrock manifold supporting a pair of four-barrel carburetors.
In the 60's the car was sold to a school teacher who drove it for a while before he decided to park it. Around 2004 the car was dug out and brought back to Bill Hines for a full restoration."


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

thats awesome how it got to be restored by the origonal customizer.
hope it stays in this configuration for ever.
killer ride - back then and now


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

man that is badass


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

That's cool as fuck!
Was just reading a rod and custom magazine at the supermarket yesterday with this car featured,and was thinking that was one of the baddest rides I've seen. uffin:
He's(Bill hines)spraying while smoking a cigar!!!!!!That's awesome :biggrin:


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

*This car set the standard 4 lowriding from the 70's 2 today. 1st impala with juice, candie paint,sitting on wires*.  








*The man*








-*Another Bill Hines juiced 59*


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@Aug 1 2010, 11:08 AM~18199062
> *thats awesome how it got to be restored by the origonal customizer.
> hope it stays in this configuration for ever.
> killer ride - back then and now
> *


X2


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

i was reading about that ride the other day bill hines was juicing cars way back in the day. 


*sits and waits for someone to bitch about a 59 getting cut*


----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)

i cant believe how complete it was when they found it.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

told yah white people started lowriding


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

:roflmao:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 1 2010, 11:52 AM~18199297
> *told yah white people started lowriding
> *


 :biggrin: hahaha


----------



## lincolnlowrider76 (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 1 2010, 01:52 PM~18199297
> *told yah white people started lowriding
> *


ahh shit here we go :roflmao:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 1 2010, 12:52 PM~18199297
> *told yah white people started lowriding
> *


 :thumbsup: :roflmao:


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

that would be bad to see Hines do some of his old hydro work...hehehehehe


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

Thats an awesome story


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

"In 1981 Bill told Chalo Lafuente of Technical Lowrider Magazine that some of his latest hobbies included restoring antique cars back to original, and *converting Cadillac Sevilles into 2-door convertibles *using hydraulic system to retract the rag top." 


*Reminds of another legend *










"In the same interview Bill also told Chalo that he had stopped putting hydraulics on cars due to the increased cost of parts and labor. Back then best set around at the time included an Adele square pump or Kidde valve with the pump tank containing the hydraulic oil sitting on top of the motor.[1] "


----------



## Bigjxloc (Jan 24, 2006)

Bill hines is immortal.


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

i want to be like Bill Hines when i grow up! Major influence to the DE ALBA fam.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

hell yeah bill hines is a bad ass painting cars with cigars in his mouth and shit lol glad to see he's still around :biggrin:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

No mask, Cigar in his mouth, and it looks like he is painting it outside! :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Awesome , he chopped a shoe box at a show a few years ago .. It was crazy


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by illstorm+Aug 1 2010, 02:57 PM~18199323-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Aug 2 2010, 12:31 AM~18203220
> *hell yeah bill hines is a bad ass painting cars with cigars in his mouth and shit lol glad to see he's still around :biggrin:
> *


homeboy works with lead and no respirator!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Aug 2 2010, 10:00 AM~18205162
> *homeboy works with lead and no respirator!
> *


he puts mustard on lead and eats the shit


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

:twak:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Aug 2 2010, 01:48 AM~18204544
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that's just a bad-ass pic,even his gun looks straight out the 60's


----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Aug 2 2010, 06:54 AM~18205446
> *that's just a bad-ass pic,even his gun looks straight out the 60's
> *


i was tripping out that he stil uses a bottom feed gun too,if you know what works i guess


----------



## rzarock (Sep 13, 2009)

Bill Hines and cockroaches will be the only life left after a nuclear war. His genetic code should be studied for a potential cure for cancer.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Aug 2 2010, 12:48 AM~18204544
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats gangster :wow:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Aug 2 2010, 12:48 AM~18204544
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Aug 1 2010, 02:48 PM~18200299
> *"In 1981 Bill told Chalo Lafuente of Technical Lowrider Magazine  that some of his latest hobbies included restoring antique cars back to original, and converting Cadillac Sevilles into 2-door convertibles using hydraulic system to retract the rag top."
> Reminds of another legend
> 
> ...


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Aug 2 2010, 12:48 AM~18204544
> *
> 
> 
> ...


O.G


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 2 2010, 07:32 AM~18205330
> *he puts mustard on lead and eats the shit
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

goes to show lead aint shit. bill hines eats that shit


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

AWESOME topics :thumbsup:


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Aug 2 2010, 01:48 AM~18204544
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Uses his sweater sleeve as a tac-rag.......


----------



## jesse13 (Apr 27, 2010)

fukkin sweet


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Aug 2 2010, 08:00 AM~18205162
> *homeboy works with lead and no respirator!
> *


i know i watched do lead work on that episode of monster garage where it was hines and other old school customizers working on that 53 bel air :biggrin:


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

Bill Hines is to customizing like Chuck Norris is to kicking ass


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Awesome post. 

Even this guy wishes he could meet Bill Hines...


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 2 2010, 09:12 PM~18212422
> *Awesome post.
> 
> Even this guy wishes he could meet Bill Hines...
> ...


Ur a trip fool


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

> *ElMonte74'
> Yesterday, 04:36 PM
> 
> i know i watched do lead work on that episode of monster garage where it was hines and other old school customizers working on that 53 bel air*












:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

Bill Hines pisses laquer and shits metalflake


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 3 2010, 12:12 AM~18212422
> *Awesome post.
> 
> Even this guy wishes he could meet Bill Hines...
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)




----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Aug 3 2010, 08:15 AM~18214562
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that dude must be made of lead! Everything he does would kill a meer mortal!


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

He may have been the king of lead, but he is losing that title to some of these hoppers out there lololol


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 3 2010, 10:55 AM~18215222
> *He may have been the king of lead, but he is losing that title to some of these hoppers out there lololol
> *


 :rimshot:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Aug 1 2010, 10:02 PM~18202923
> *i want to be like Bill Hines when i grow up!
> *


hunch backed and cigar smokin? :0 lol. j/k Bill Hines definitely still has the touch to this day. A true legend. I wonder where this car sat all that time to still be in such good condition after all those years.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 3 2010, 11:17 AM~18215353
> *hunch backed and cigar smokin? :0  lol. j/k Bill Hines definitely still has the touch to this day. A true legend.  I wonder where this car sat all that time to still be in such good condition after all those years.
> *


lead doesn't rust my man!


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 3 2010, 10:55 AM~18215222
> *He may have been the king of lead, but he is losing that title to some of these hoppers out there lololol
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Aug 3 2010, 09:18 AM~18215363
> *lead doesn't rust my man!
> *


man your are right!


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 3 2010, 06:55 AM~18215222
> *He may have been the king of lead, but he is losing that title to some of these hoppers out there lololol
> *



beat me to it :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 3 2010, 07:55 AM~18215222
> *He may have been the king of lead, but he is losing that title to some of these hoppers out there lololol
> *


realy though who gives a shit about them


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Aug 3 2010, 07:03 AM~18215264
> *:rimshot:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by illstorm+Aug 2 2010, 10:19 PM~18212509-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Aug 2 2010, 01:48 AM~18204544
> *
> 
> 
> ...


he should have been put in the hall of fame along time ago


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 2 2010, 09:12 PM~18212422
> *Awesome post.
> 
> Even this guy wishes he could meet Bill Hines...
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 2 2010, 10:45 AM~18206177
> *goes to show lead aint shit. bill hines eats that shit
> *


I ain't messing with no lead!!!!!! hno:


----------



## Groupe84 (Jul 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Aug 1 2010, 10:59 AM~18198994
> *"Tats Gotanda's 1959 Chevrolet Impala hardtop, better known as the Buddha Buggy, was built by Bill Hines in 1962. Bill Hines restyled the car by placing scoops in the rear quarter panels and at the sides of the headlights. He also added the stiffener ribs atop the front fenders. Perforated metal was used in all scoops to give finished appearance. The left rear quarter panel features sunken twin antennae. Lakes pipes emerge from the tunnels in the lower rocker panels. The grille was from a 1959 Imperial backed by plated tubes, obscuring the view directly into the ducts. Split bumpers were used front and rear. Once completed, the car's limited yet perfect metalwork was painted Candy Blue over a white pearl base coat on the main fuselage and powder blue Metalflake was applied to the canopy.
> Tats' Impala was upholstered by Eddie Martinez. The interior was done in blue frieze and white pearl Naugahyde; the carpets were fur. The rear seat was contoured to match the front swivel seats. The interior also featured luxuries such as a TV, a hi-fi stereo system and a telephone. Plastic door and dashboard knobs were made by Bob Hirohata. A Pontiac steering wheel topped the column.
> After meeting the Aguirres, and their X-Sonic Bubble Top Corvette, Bill got inspired and installed a full hydraulic lift system in Tats' Impala. Tats' car could be raised and lowered 8 1/2 inches. Chrome shields were made for the wheel wells to look good in a  locked up positios. The wire wheels were from a Buick Skylark. This car may have been the second low rider, the first being the Aguirres' X-Sonic.
> ...


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)




----------



## rzarock (Sep 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Aug 6 2010, 06:24 AM~18243387
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks like Chica from Chica Custom Cycles. Dude builds some sick bikes.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 4 2010, 09:00 PM~18231960
> *I ain't messing with no lead!!!!!!  hno:
> 
> 
> ...


Lol which w.c. Hopper is that


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)

So building lolo's and hydraulics on a car was invented by white guys. So we just took over lowriding and taking it to a whole new level.


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

we need more lowrider history topics like this one!!!


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

For sure a legend...


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

> *Lost-my-Mind  Today, 10:19 AM
> 
> So building lolo's and hydraulics on a car was invented by white guys. So we just took over lowriding and taking it to a whole new level.*


Thats what make this lowriding thing great. Everybody had there hands in the recipe.


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Aug 1 2010, 10:59 AM~18198994
> *"Tats Gotanda's 1959 Chevrolet Impala hardtop, better known as the Buddha Buggy, was built by Bill Hines in 1962. Bill Hines restyled the car by placing scoops in the rear quarter panels and at the sides of the headlights. He also added the stiffener ribs atop the front fenders. Perforated metal was used in all scoops to give finished appearance. The left rear quarter panel features sunken twin antennae. Lakes pipes emerge from the tunnels in the lower rocker panels. The grille was from a 1959 Imperial backed by plated tubes, obscuring the view directly into the ducts. Split bumpers were used front and rear. Once completed, the car's limited yet perfect metalwork was painted Candy Blue over a white pearl base coat on the main fuselage and powder blue Metalflake was applied to the canopy.
> Tats' Impala was upholstered by Eddie Martinez. The interior was done in blue frieze and white pearl Naugahyde; the carpets were fur. The rear seat was contoured to match the front swivel seats. The interior also featured luxuries such as a TV, a hi-fi stereo system and a telephone. Plastic door and dashboard knobs were made by Bob Hirohata. A Pontiac steering wheel topped the column.
> After meeting the Aguirres, and their X-Sonic Bubble Top Corvette, Bill got inspired and installed a full hydraulic lift system in Tats' Impala. Tats' car could be raised and lowered 8 1/2 inches. Chrome shields were made for the wheel wells to look good in a  locked up positios. The wire wheels were from a Buick Skylark. This car may have been the second low rider, the first being the Aguirres' X-Sonic.
> ...


i would like to meet him that is a legend rite ther.. and you guys are afraid to lift your 59 impalas look at bill hines he wasnt worried about cutting in to the frame


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707+Aug 3 2010, 02:24 PM~18217652-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


maybe they're related :0


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## CANUHOP (Jun 20, 2002)

Bill Hines is a true legend, and originator of lowriders as we know them. I've had the great pleasure of meeting him several times-I always bring him an expensive cigar when he shows up at the annual KKOA leadslead spectacular show here in Kansas. He and his crew chop the top, or heavily customize a car at the show every year-AMAZING stuff to watch! I even have his autograph on the dasboard of my Lincoln, along with Gene Winfield, Daryl Starbird, and several other huge names in the game. If I ever sell the 'Linc-I'm keepin' the dash!


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CANUHOP_@Aug 9 2010, 06:36 PM~18267197
> *Bill Hines is a true legend, and originator of lowriders as we know them. I've had the great pleasure of meeting him several times-I always bring him an expensive cigar when he shows up at the annual KKOA leadslead spectacular show here in Kansas. He and his crew chop the top, or heavily customize a car at the show every year-AMAZING stuff to watch! I even have his autograph on the dasboard of my Lincoln, along with Gene Winfield, Daryl Starbird, and several other huge names in the game. If I ever sell the 'Linc-I'm keepin' the dash!
> *


yeah man, people just don't know how much this guy had to do with the lowrider thing.


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## CANUHOP (Jun 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Aug 9 2010, 06:52 PM~18269118
> *yeah man, people just don't know how much this guy had to do with the lowrider thing.
> *



Yeah, A long time ago I remember he was in a lowrider video-and was explaining the way he was the first to put hydros on a car. I told myself I wanted to meet him, and sure enough I made it happen. You could learn so much from this guy, I could've talked to him for hours. It was amazing watching him gas weld upside down/over his head at his age! I wanna be just like him someday.....true legend status in my book.


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CANUHOP_@Aug 9 2010, 07:54 PM~18269887
> *Yeah, A long time ago I remember he was in a lowrider video-and was explaining the way he was the first to put hydros on a car. I told myself I wanted to meet him, and sure enough I made it happen. You could learn so much from this guy, I could've talked to him for hours. It was amazing watching him gas weld upside down/over his head at his age! I wanna be just like him someday.....true legend status in my book.
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pw_9_YHnICU


----------



## rzarock (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*That video was the and I have much respect for Bill and all he has done. He and the Ruelas Brothers (DUKES) worked on several cars together starting back in the 60's. I remember going to Orlie's in Pico Rivera on Whittier Blvd to pick up Hydro parts back in the late 70's & early 80's. *


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

damn this is a great topic!


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)




----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)




----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 2 2010, 11:45 AM~18206177
> *goes to show lead aint shit. bill hines eats that shit
> *


Yea, you're right, but that's also probably a LEAD tumor growing out his back...

Start smokin Stogies Jimmy... :biggrin:


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Aug 11 2010, 11:56 AM~18284917
> *Yea, you're right, but that's also probably a LEAD tumor growing out his back...
> 
> Start smokin Stogies Jimmy...  :biggrin:
> *


cant do it, tried it in my sophisticated golfing days a few years back lololol but i was too much a pussy


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 11 2010, 07:22 PM~18287822
> *cant do it, tried it in my sophisticated golfing days a few years back lololol but i was too much a pussy
> *



He said "golfing days" :roflmao:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CANUHOP_@Aug 9 2010, 05:36 PM~18267197
> *Bill Hines is a true legend, and originator of lowriders as we know them. I've had the great pleasure of meeting him several times-I always bring him an expensive cigar when he shows up at the annual KKOA leadslead spectacular show here in Kansas. He and his crew chop the top, or heavily customize a car at the show every year-AMAZING stuff to watch! I even have his autograph on the dasboard of my Lincoln, along with Gene Winfield, Daryl Starbird, and several other huge names in the game. If I ever sell the 'Linc-I'm keepin' the dash!
> *


----------



## CANUHOP (Jun 20, 2002)

I see you made it out to the show-it was the largest one yet, gets better every year! But ummmmm that's not Bill Hines!lol :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CANUHOP_@Aug 12 2010, 05:18 PM~18294988
> *I see you made it out to the show-it was the largest one yet, gets better every year! But ummmmm that's not Bill Hines!lol  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah we had a great time.Yeah i didn't realize i did that till it was posted.But that is Paul LaMat from American Graffiti aka John


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Here it is


----------



## CANUHOP (Jun 20, 2002)

I'm really not trying to be a dick brother, but all I see is Gene Winfield in that pic!lol Maybe Bill's hiding in the trunk-he is a little guy! i have a pic of Bill and I somewhere, looks funny as hell cuz I'm 6'2 and he's like 5' haha


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

It's a shame that their claim to fame (according to the poster) is some dumb reality show (even thought that was a really good episode) when they're so much more.

I would hope that most people there knew more than that.



> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Aug 12 2010, 05:57 PM~18296286
> *Here it is
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow_@Aug 13 2010, 08:55 AM~18300604
> *
> It's a shame that their claim to fame (according to the poster) is some dumb reality show (even thought that was a really good episode) when they're so much more.
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## 86illregal (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Aug 9 2010, 02:30 AM~18261969
> *i would like to meet him that is a legend rite ther.. and you guys are afraid to lift your 59 impalas look at bill hines he wasnt worried about cutting in to the frame
> *



Yeah but he was doing it in the 60's so 59 impala were a dime a dozen and cost only dime not Grands Like now


----------



## CANUHOP (Jun 20, 2002)

If you account for inflation, it would be just like cutting up a brand new car bro.....


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 3 2010, 10:55 AM~18215222
> *He may have been the king of lead, but he is losing that title to some of these hoppers out there lololol
> *


That was funy as fuck :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: the hoppers are going to insult each other by calling them "Bill Hines" :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 86illregal_@Aug 16 2010, 09:37 AM~18321263
> *Yeah but he was doing it in the 60's so 59 impala were a dime a dozen and cost only dime not Grands Like now
> *


ITS ALL GOOD IF YOUR SCARED GO TO CHURCH :biggrin:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CANUHOP_@Aug 16 2010, 03:34 PM~18324113
> *If you account for inflation, it would be just like cutting up a brand new car bro.....
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Aug 1 2010, 09:02 PM~18202923
> *i want to be like Bill Hines when i grow up! Major influence to the DE ALBA fam.
> *


----------

